# Pacing Dog ??



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I took my lab dock diving this morning. Now he seems mildly uncomfortable. Lies down, gets up, walks a couple steps, lies down on the other side, and holding the base of his tail over to one side oddly.

Tummyache from lake water? Or beginning of bloat? Where do I draw the line between obsessive worrying and a real concern?


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

You mentioned he holds his tail funny, possibly "dead tail"? A google on it will turn up more info, but it's not unusual in labs from swimming in cold water. It can also happen from an impact. One of my Malinois kept getting it every few months, until I realized they were ducking under a really low tree branch when running around in the yard, and sometimes came back up to fast, smacking their rear on the branch. Blocked them from being able to do that, and they haven't had a reoccurance.

It is painful, hence the funny tail carriage, and it might be what's making him restless.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Anne Vaini said:


> I took my lab dock diving this morning. Now he seems mildly uncomfortable. Lies down, gets up, walks a couple steps, lies down on the other side, and holding the base of his tail over to one side oddly.
> 
> Tummyache from lake water? Or beginning of bloat? Where do I draw the line between obsessive worrying and a real concern?


My dogs will be sore after dock diving as they are not exposed to that kind of exercise often. I've chalked it up to using muscles in a way that they don't usually use them. I know I'm sore after swimming now since I don't do it often. I've seen the "dead tail" thing in my dogs and other "water dogs" after retrieving in the water a lot. Mine don't usually hold it to one side, but have less control over it. A lot of mine have loose stool afterwards from swallowing water and the heavy exercising.

However, you know your dog better than anyone and if you are stressed, it's best to get the dog checked.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

As he is laying down and/or circling, he's holding just the base of his tail to the side. He is wagging his tail (when I ask him if he is hungry, lol) If it was his tail, I would think he would be more careful about rolling over (lifting up so his tail didn't "twist" against the floor).

No retching, no drooling, not obvious pain. So no reason to run off worried about bloat... yet.

We go dock diving once a week. We did go yesterday and today. Maybe that was too much? I didn't let him get tired - we did a lot of work on obedience on the dock - not as much jumping as usual. I don't hink he is tired/sore, but it is pretty intense either way!

BUT he was using a different toy. We usually use a Wubb, but today used an aqua kong. It sinks for a bit and he was grabbing in underwater and dunking his whole head in. So he could have a belly-ful of lake water.

Thanks for the ideas. I'll keep watching and go read some more. I have 5 Min Vet Consult out and the risk factors for bloat are "activity following ingestion of large quantities of food or water" (Check.) "Any intense activity or stress" (Check.) 

Thank God getting him to the vet and vet care $$ are not an issue. Simply trying to figure out if I should take him down to the clinic now (and mess up everyone's day) or wait until my bf (the vet) gets home at 5.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Can you hear normal stomach sounds?



eta
http://www.kifka.com/Elektrik/Bloat.htm

"Some people have reported early detection by observing abnormal behavior, such as not wanting to move around; or laying down in a curled up position, etc. when the dog would normally run around and play. During this early phase, stomach enlargement may not be visually evident yet. Bloat can usually be detected when you make the dog stand up and gently feel his/her abdomen. The abdomen should feel soft and tapered inward when the dog is relaxed. If the abdomen feels hard, or sounds hollow (like a drum) when you tap it gently with your hand, then your dog is probably bloating or even torsioning. If you're not sure, get the dog in to the veterinarian (or at least call) right away just in case--it's better to be safe than sorry."


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Could be spinal ? Hope it's nothing too serious!


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

His behavior peaked about 3:30 and tapered off by 4:00. Must have been a heck of a bellyache. He is acting normal now.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Anne Vaini said:


> His behavior peaked about 3:30 and tapered off by 4:00. Must have been a heck of a bellyache. He is acting normal now.


Did he get rid of a lot of water? Glad to hear things seem to have settled down...they're such a bloody worry sometimes. I've had a dog bloat from taking in too much sea water, he was not a happy bunny, he blew up like an elephant but did not go into torsion. Good job, as he wasn't going to the vet that day!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank God, I was worried sick.


----------



## Mary Buck (Apr 7, 2010)

Lots of dogs at Hunt tests come up with dead tail after alot of water work ..seems to resolve itself but I like to dose mine with Traumeel right afterwards...seems to either prevent issues or move them through the dog quicker. I hve a GSD that did a alot of hunt test stuff. 

Justbecuase I also worry about bloat with my breed..I have Gas-X in my training bag. First sign of anything wonky and I give them one . Makes me feel better


----------

